# Obd ii



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First - take it in immediately. Second, what the heck is a 25K miles tune-up? The Cruze doesn't require the first non-oil change/tire rotation service until 45K miles.


----------



## hillie (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok thanks, I thought I was doing the right thing by having a "tune-up." And now I'm wondering if the mechanic did something to it. Thanks again


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Always follow the service schedule in the back of the owners manual. I have run into way too many mechanics, including dealership service advisors, who want to do things to a car that aren't needed. For the US/Canada Cruze, the only thing I would change is to change the spark plugs at 60K miles and not 100K miles (2011 and 2012). The 2013 manual says to change the plugs at 60K miles and since the Cruze had been running around the rest of the planet for a couple of years it is very possible that this number (100K) didn't get converted from kilometers to miles. 60K miles would be the conversion in this case.


----------



## hillie (Mar 1, 2012)

And it's nice to know that basically Igot ripped off by the dealer because I got a "tune-up." I guess it's wrong of me to think they would tell me that that particular tune up was not necessary. wonderful...


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

hillie said:


> And it's nice to know that basically Igot ripped off by the dealer because I got a "tune-up." I guess it's wrong of me to think they would tell me that that particular tune up was not necessary. wonderful...


That's what dealers tend to do. Despite GM SI stating flushes are not required, you'll see them trying to sell brake fluid, power steering etc flushes. It's all for the benefit of one entity. The dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hillie said:


> And it's nice to know that basically Igot ripped off by the dealer because I got a "tune-up." I guess it's wrong of me to think they would tell me that that particular tune up was not necessary. wonderful...


On the flip side, since they probably screwed up something during their unnecessary work they can't claim the check engine light is a result of non-GM techs working on your Cruze, thus claiming a voided warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi hillie

I would like to call the dealer that performer this tune up on your Cruze. I would also like to make sure that whatever is working differently since you took the vehicle in is corrected and to document this issue. Please send me a private message if you are interested in my assistance and we will go from there. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice touch Jackie as it does appear that hillie can use some help! And hillie.....please post any of your concerns or thoughts about your car on this forum before you have any work done as we have some VERY knowledgeable fellows aboard that will be more than willing to steer you in the right direction and hopefully save you some money. 
Do you know exactly what your tune-up consisted of?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Fan could just be due to heat. My cobalt has two electric fans, and when its really hot out the secondary one will kick on, so not sure if the cruze has a similar set up or not. Anyways, next time ur light is on, take it to any part store and they'll read it for free.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's what I'm here for Vetterin! Looking forward to hearing from you hillie!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

